
Stackify Launches Free CertAlert.me Service to Monitor SSL Certificates - spo81rty
http://www.stackify.com/stackify-launches-free-certalert-me-service-to-monitor-ssl-certificates/
======
jspaur
hah, i did the same thing this weekend :)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5281794>

care to merge these?

